# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  UFC 53 - Who's going? I am.

## sp9

UFC 53 - is back on the east coast - atlantic city. Tickets go on sale Monday the 18th. 

Andre Arloviski will be defending his interim heavy weight belt. That's all I know for now. 

Anyone interested in meeting up for a beer before the fights, let me know.

Scheduled for June 4th.

Trump is the so called host of the event which will take place at boardwalk hall.

----------


## BOUNCER

A beer sounds good, but I'm in Dublin, Ireland  :Frown: 

Who's that in your avatar?.

----------


## sp9

Duane "Bang" Ludwig, aka Little Bas. 

style: Muay Thai
ht: 5'10" wt: 155 lbs
gym: High Altitude Martial Arts
trainer: Christian Allen
manager: Sven Bean
MMA: 12 - 3 
Muay Thai: 47 - 5

Fought in, American K-1 Max World Grand Prix, K1 - MMA Romanex, Ring Of Fire, UFC, UCC, KOTC, etc. He won the International Sport Karate Association (ISKA) World Junior Middleweight Muay Thai crown in a mega-fight with Thailand's Malapaiet Sitprapom. Beat Jens Pulver for the UCC Title, Beat Genki Sudo in UFC 42.

----------


## sp9

Just booked a room for that weekend. Places are already starting to sell out. Trump Plaza is right next door and you can't get a room there already. 

Tickets go on sale 11am monday.

----------


## MaxPayne

Arlovski is fighting Justin Eilers.I dont know why Eilers gets a shot at the intrim hw belt coming off that ko loss to Buinetello.I guess theres slim pickins in the hw division.

----------


## sp9

> Arlovski is fighting Justin Eilers.I dont know why Eilers gets a shot at the intrim hw belt coming off that ko loss to Buinetello.I guess theres slim pickins in the hw division.



Yeah that's a big disappointment to me. Thinking of canceling my reservations and just ordering the PPV for $34.95. 

Heck, 4 tickets @ $350 each + $600 for a 2 night hotel stay is $2,000 by my calculator and that's before hitting the casino. 

I am not that thrilled about the Franklin title shot either. 

I thought it was interesting tonight that Chuck mentioned Pride when they interviewed him. Knowing how many new people were watching the PPV I bet that pissed off Dana and the rest of Zuffa...big time!

----------


## BOUNCER

> Heck, 4 tickets @ $350 each



Are you for real. Tickets are $350 each?  :EEK!:

----------


## The Massacre

All I gotta say is Chuck Liddel baby! Yeahhhhhhhhhhhh!

----------


## phwSSJ

> Yeah that's a big disappointment to me. Thinking of canceling my reservations and just ordering the PPV for $34.95. 
> 
> Heck, 4 tickets @ $350 each + $600 for a 2 night hotel stay is $2,000 by my calculator and that's before hitting the casino. 
> 
> I am not that thrilled about the Franklin title shot either. 
> 
> I thought it was interesting tonight that Chuck mentioned Pride when they interviewed him. Knowing how many new people were watching the PPV I bet that pissed off Dana and the rest of Zuffa...big time!




Ya I bet Chuck pissed them off with that statement.
I have to agree with you on the Rich franklin. He doesnt deserve a title shot so soon.

Is it me or did that just not look like Randy AT ALL. Last time Randy was all over Chuck. He almost looked scared of Chuck. He was hesitant, like he was maybe giving chuck too much respect for his striking.
I dont know man. First Shamrock now Randy. ??
Both those fights were very dissapointing.

How about Mat the fk'n LAW. That guy is good. I liked him ever since he kicked Berroni's ass twice!!!
He is the one that should have a title shot!!!

ANd How about MATT HUGHES, was that not bad ass or what!
He got hit in the nuts, got pounded on ...then in the same round comes back and whups up on Trig. He is just a bad mother!
It would be bad ass to see him against Linland or Horn and Linland would be awesome too!

There is no way chuck can beat Wanderlei. No way... If Mark Hunt who weighs 275 and DROPPED BOMBES on Wandi could not knock him out...there is no way in hell.. Chuck could! I would bet my house and my car on that fight.
Wandi would tearchuck a new ashole and chuck would then change his name to Maria!!

----------


## sp9

Randy did seem a little strange/apprehensive. We will probably never know if he was nursing and injury or something. Anyway I hope they fight again. 

Chuck calling out Wand is rediculous. Chuck couldn't beat rampage in order to get a shot at Wand in the last middle weight tournament so I think he's goign to have to win a couple fights in japan before the =y hand him Wand. I hope they just don't give him a shot over all the other guys in Pride. 

It was a great UFC. I was so glad to see more fights this time since Tito wasn't running up in the stands for 20 minutes.

----------


## sp9

> Are you for real. Tickets are $350 each?


You can get nose bleed seats for $50 I think. If I go, it's going to be a one time thing so I would go all out. 

What's interesting is the prices I have seen on EBAY for seats in row 1-4. 

I could potentially buy 4 $350 seats, and sell two of them for $1400 on ebay so I could go for free.

----------


## phwSSJ

[QUOTE=sp9]Randy did seem a little strange/apprehensive. We will probably never know if he was nursing and injury or something. Anyway I hope they fight again. 

I think Captian America will come back and hold the title one more time.
He looked better than I have ever seen him (physique).

But there was something going on with him in that fight for sure.

----------


## Therocksbiggestfan

yeah matt the terror serra is also fighting on that card, and since i train with him i am going to go!!!!

----------


## phwSSJ

> yeah matt the terror serra is also fighting on that card, and since i train with him i am going to go!!!!



I thought Matt trained in New York?

----------


## yannick32

Yeah i was at the UCC show when Bang Knocked out Little Evil LOL he put on one hell of a beating on Jens Pulver.

Bang Ludwig can bang LOL.

Where the hell is Lee Murray?????

----------


## Jack87

If that's who he's fighting he's gonna kill that guy... How the hell
did they come up with that name??? Is that already decided now??
That's just gonna suck, be about a 2min fight at best...




> Arlovski is fighting Justin Eilers.I dont know why Eilers gets a shot at the intrim hw belt coming off that ko loss to Buinetello.I guess theres slim pickins in the hw division.

----------

